# Fairness bei Multiplayer Onlinerennen



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Gewiss, verhältnismäßig wenige werden diesen  Thread lesen, insbesondere diejenigen welche sich angesprochen fühlen  sollen. Dennoch: _*Ein Appell an alle Spieler, seit fair!*_ 
 Es war schon bei Shift 1 ein leidiges Thema, meines Erachtens hat  sich die Problematik bislang in Shift 2 verschärft, einigen wollen nur  crashen   Gerade in der Anfangsphase eines Rennens gibt es mal Gerangel, Blechkontakt ist nicht auzuschließen. Aber:  Absichtliches "abschießen" eines Mitspielers, um selber einen Vorteil  zu erlangen ist eine Unart, welche nicht toleriert werden kann. Beliebt  ist es auch, den Vordermann vor einer Kurve mit voller Wucht ins Heck zu  fahren. Der Kontrahent fliegt von der Strecke, der geneigte Crasher  bleibt in der Regel auf der Strecke und fährt davon. 
 Meine Frust- bzw. Toleranzgrenze ist bisweilen deutlich  überschritten, es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Hier ist Slighty  Mad/EA aufgefordert zu handeln! Entweder mit einem Patch oder  dezidierten Servern, welche unter regelmäßiger "Aufsicht" sind, um  Crasher umgehend zu bannen. 
 Wenn sich hier nicht bald etwas ändert bzw. verbesert wird, war Shift 2 mein zweites und letztes Spiel dieser Reihe


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Das hätte ich auch gern, oft ist es aber so das die Gegner einen lieber ins Auto fahren. Das hat nichts mehr mit Rennen zu tun, die Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung von Motorsport.

Es sollte einfach harte Strafen gegen solche Leute geben

Ganz nach dem Motto: Play fair and have fun


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Ganz meine Meinung! Diese "Crash Kids" verursachen in einem (virtuellen) Rennen mehr kaltverformtes Blech, als in drei Folgen "Alarm für Cobra 11"  Sollen die doch beser "Hot Pursuit" daddeln, vor allem, weil sie den Sinn/das Ziel _dieses_ Spiels offensichtlich nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte auch schon einen der genau in der Mitte der Strecke stand und sich freute wenn einer drauf krachte


----------



## zøtac (19. Mai 2011)

Das haste aber in so gut wie allen Spielen. 
In CS:S campen sie alle, in BC2 & MW2 schießen sie dich mitm RPG über Haufen oder Spammen Granaten, und in Rennspielen rammen sie einen halt. 
Wenn man keinen vernünftiges Spiel findet kann das echt langweilen


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (20. Mai 2011)

Also brennmeister...ich spiele oft mit einem Kumpel Shift2 online, und meistens isses leider so. das wir auf unterschiedlichen Positionen aufm server sind...das heist wenn er recht neben mir ist... kann er aber vllt irgentwo anders sein aufm Server und daher hat man ein versatz drinne und fährt dann auch leider mal in seine Karre, bzw er dreht sich plötlich oder ich auch... obwohl keine berührung stattgefunden hat...

mal isses auch so... er fährt in mich rein, bei mir ist aber nix zumerken...sprich keine berührung aufm meinem Bildschirm, dann fährt er mir auf seinem Bildschirm nicht ins auto aber bei mir aufm PC fährt er mir rein...

DAvon kann ich noch viele Sachen schreiben....

Das liegt oft an Shift2, aber es gibt genug nixkönner, die einfach so fahren wie in Most Wanted oder sowas, wo rammen "Toll" ist....sollchen könnte ich meistens den Kopf ~~~~~~~

Fahre selber mit lenkrad usw... und versuche immer so perfekt wie möglich zufahren.....

würde mich aber freuen wenn du mich in Shift2 added....mein name ist der selbe wie hier im Forum 

Denn es ist echt schwer gute und vernünftige fahrer zufinden....da viele gerne Rammen usw.... daher fahre ich sehr gerne mit meinem Kumpel zusammen, weil wir auf einem Level sind und keine unrealistischen Zeiten fahren...

Musst dir mal Videos von den angucken die die Weltrekorde fahren...das hat nix mehr mit realistischen Fahren zutuhn  

Fahre gerne die FIA GT usw.... weil ich Rennsport bevorzuge und net übertrieben wagen mit denn Standard Werksfarben....


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Das haste aber in so gut wie allen Spielen.
> In CS:S campen sie alle, in BC2 & MW2 schießen sie dich mitm RPG über Haufen oder Spammen Granaten, und in Rennspielen rammen sie einen halt.
> Wenn man keinen vernünftiges Spiel findet kann das echt langweilen


 
Naja, ohne jemals ein Rennspiel online gespielt zu haben, aber ... adapt or die?

Ich finde nämlich das Gegenteil schlimmer: Spieler, die meinen, Spielmechaniken oder Methoden ausschließen und verurteilen zu müssen, weil sie sie persönlich stören. Sorgen diese genannten Methoden und Mechaniken für einen unfairen Vorteil abseits der von den Entwicklern gedachten Möglichkeiten gehören sie gefixt. Anderenfalls sollte man damit leben. Das Rammen in Rennspielen gehört da m.Mn eindeutig zu den erlaubten Möglichkeiten. Wenn nicht, muss man sich ein Spiel suchen, das das mit einem ordentlichen Schadensmodell oder anderen Methoden verhindert (Geld für die Reparatur?). Nämlich ist es so, dass da nicht die das falsche Spiel gesucht haben, die die anderen von der Strecke holen, sondern die, die das stört.

Um auf das Beispiel von BC2 zurück zu kommen, das genannt wurde: dieses Spiel kultiviert unsinnige Regelungen ja förmlich. Anderer Server, andere Regeln. Das Abschiessen von Inf mit Rocket Launchern? Warum nicht? Stünde ja jedem frei, das selbe zu tun. Und bis die Rakete einen erreicht hat, hat man das Gegenüber ja meist eh schon abgeschossen. 1 zu 1 also. Das Verbot, Panzer aus gegnerischen Basen zu klauen: wenn der Gegner zu faul ist, sie auf das Feld zu holen, warum sollte man sie vergammeln lassen? Sniperbegrenzungen auf bestimmten Servern: Wozu? Der Durchschnitts Sniper ist vielleicht lästig. Mehr aber auch nicht. Meist ist es so, dass je mehr Sniper ein Team auf den umliegenden Hügeln hockend hat, desto eher verliert das eben dieses Team.

Eve Online ist ein anderes Spiel, welches von einem Teil der Spieler immer wieder in ein Reglement-Korsett gezwängt werden will. Das Spiel bietet nämlich abseits der Regeln gegen Exploiting und einiger Regeln zum Schutz von Noobs und Carebears quasi die absolute Freiheit. Das beinhaltet auch das Ausrauben anderer Spieler, oder auch nur das profane Kaputtmachen ihrer Sachen. Klar, dass das einigen nicht schmeckt. Aber wie gesagt: das Spiel ist nunmal so, also sollte sich der Betreffende damit arrangieren, oder sich ein Spiel suchen, dass dementsprechend ihre Schutzanforderungen erfüllt.


MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn man sich mal verschiedene Rennserien ansieht, gibt es durchaus einige wo es fast der Realität entspricht. Wenn dann dürfte man quasi nur noch im Freundeskreis fahren. Man sollte bei allem nicht vergessen das es nur ein Game ist und nicht sofort nach Kick / Ban schreien.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

> Nemesis28021982: Also brennmeister...ich spiele oft mit einem Kumpel Shift2 online, und  meistens isses leider so. das wir auf unterschiedlichen Positionen aufm  server sind...das heist wenn er recht neben mir ist... kann er aber vllt  irgentwo anders sein aufm Server und daher hat man ein versatz drinne  und fährt dann auch leider mal in seine Karre, bzw er dreht sich  plötlich oder ich auch... obwohl keine berührung stattgefunden hat...


Ich meinte ja auch nicht unabsichtlich bzw. Server-Lag bedingte Karambolagen. Viel mehr ist auffällig, dass die "Crash Kids" nach immer dem gleichen Muster Konkurrenten von der Strecke schießen.


> Nemesis28021982: würde mich aber freuen wenn du mich in Shift2 added....mein name ist der selbe wie hier im Forum


Geht klar  Wenn mein Autolog wieder richtig funktioniert. Im Moment verhält es sich so, dass nach dem Klick auf Autolog das Spiel abstürzt  Warum auch immer- ich sehe zu dass wieder hinzubekommen. Gerne kannst Du auch mich adden, mein Nickname in Shift 2 ist ebenfalls der Gleiche wie hier im Forum.


> Dr Bakterius: Wenn man sich mal verschiedene Rennserien ansieht, gibt es durchaus  einige wo es fast der Realität entspricht. Wenn dann dürfte man quasi  nur noch im Freundeskreis fahren. Man sollte bei allem nicht vergessen  das es nur ein Game ist und nicht sofort nach Kick / Ban schreien.


Genau deswegen liebäugele ich mit rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central und in der entsprechenden Liga bei Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. mitzufahren. Shift ist ja eher was für _just 4 fun_. Ja, es ist ein Spiel und Spiele sollten per se Spaß machen, nicht frustrieren. Schon gar nicht wegen unfairer Mitspieler!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2011)

Jepp, wenn man mehr möchte muss man sich schon das richtige Game raussuchen bzw besondere Clans / Gruppen als Grundlage nehmen wo eben mehr als nur Raserei um jeden Preis auf dem Plan steht.


----------



## Danger23 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja Online Rennen sind so eine Sache bei Shift 2. Aber es gibt noch eine Gruppe die mich furchtbar aufregt. Und zwar die Offline geher wenn sie merken das sie keine Chance haben. Ist mir jetzt schon ein paar Mal aufgefallen. Und wenn dann alle Offline gehen wird das Spiel nicht mal als Sieg gewertet . Und natürlich die absichtlich Rammer nerven auch. Und was noch nervt sind die unglaublichen Lags die es immer wieder gibt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

*@Danger23:* Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu! Die ominösen "Offliner", welche unvermittelt wieder aus dem Rennen verschwinden, um hernach irgendwo gleich wieder aufzutauchen  Sooo viele ungewollte Verbindungsabbrüche _kann_ es gar nicht geben.
Die Gründe für Lags können vielfältig sein, wenn man auf einem "Server" landet, der eine Schnarchverbindung hat, wird's schon mal laggy. Das grundlegende Problem ist, dass EA _keine_ _dezidierten_ Server mit versierten Admins zur Verfügung stellt. Man stelle sich dieses Szenario mal bei Battlefield & Konsorten vor...  Nee, nee, EA treibt mich geradezu in die "Arme" von
rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central und Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. 
Aber wir kleinen "popeligen" Spieler sind halt _zu_ klein, dass uns der "Goliath" EA erhört


----------

